# East coast riding.



## unhip_crayon (Oct 13, 2009)

I've done some research and found that the best resorts along the east coast would be Mont-tremblant in Quebec, Stowe in Vermont and Jay peak. I've been to Tremblant and I loved it, but how does Stowe and Jay compare? 

Anyone want to recommend some resorts?

Thanks!


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

I have been to Killington and Okemo and had a blast. Killington has a good nightlife too!


----------



## unhip_crayon (Oct 13, 2009)

Unfortunately I'm going with my family, so the nightlife doesn't really effect my decision. But Killington does look promising. 

THanks!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Stowe all the way, you won't regret it, good family atmosphere


----------



## shutupandride (Oct 6, 2009)

Sugarbush! The terrain is great. Decent park, great woods, the only drawback is no halfpipe! The people are chill, it's less a "resort" than Stowe, killington, or Okemo. But they still are a resort with all the amenities. 

Stowe is great! But they're for sale and the service reflects that as of late. Great terrain on all counts though. Definitely a "resort" 

Killington is HUGE but not necessarily as a mountain. It's sprawled out and it is difficult to navigate without following the fall line south and getting separated from everyone. The trek back to the main lodge is time consuming because it is a haul and it is CROWDED!

Okemo has great features, good park, two half pipes, but the terrain is a little flat. It is not very challenging at all.

Jay Peak. Not very "resort" like but great terrain, great woods, but, again, no halfpipe.

Smugglers Notch. Great terrain, great woods not a very good park at all and no h/p. It's a "resort" too but not like Killington.

Stratton. All "resort" no terrain, you need to take a class to get into the parks and pipe. It rides like my friends' back yard and the lift tickets are over $80! Avoid Stratton!

This all MY OPINION! So forget the flame wars! Please offer your opinions without attacking mine!

Thanks.

Now SU&R


----------



## Prophecies (Oct 1, 2009)

If you are planning to go to Quebec, I have quite a few other resorts to suggest. First of all are 3 resorts in the Quebec City Region. Mont-Ste-Anne, Stoneham, and Massif. All three of these by far the most impressive mountains/resorts I have ever been to. They are all near my hometown so I go multiple times per year. Tremblant is a great resort as well. Like I said, Mont-Ste-Anne, Stoneham, and Massif are all in the same area. Within 30 mins of each other. Each has it's own charm. My all-time favorite is the Massif. It's right along the St-Lawrence River, so you have a SPECTACULAR view, and the mountain is absolutely huge(or should I say Hill, it's not actually a mountain, it's a huge, and I mean a MASSIVE hill along the St-Lawrence River cliffline). If you are an easy going rider, who likes to take his time going down, each run can take about 15 mins depending on your speed. 

Here's the website, check out the pics: Skiez dans Charlevoix, Québec – Le Massif


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

x2 on Sugarbush. Nice mountain, good snow, and smaller crowds (everyone seems to stop at Killington). People are there to ski/board only, so it's a much different vibe than the resorts closer to NYC.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

+3 for sugarbush. I used to go there every march break with my family and some other people from up at my cottage. It's a good time for sure


----------



## unhip_crayon (Oct 13, 2009)

I guess the next question would be....is it worth the 8 hour drive, as I live in southern Ontario. (1 hr south of toronto)

Blue mountain in collingwood Ontario, for example, is awesome! But I wouldnt drive 8 hours to ride there.

Also, We plan on staying for approx 4 days. So a big mountain would be nice.

Thanks!

PS: Love this site and the people in here. +rep!


----------



## shutupandride (Oct 6, 2009)

Check out the web sites of the mountains that interest you. Look at the trail maps and figure out what terrain you want to ride most. If your going for a few days at a time you have plenty of time to explore. Also, you could mix it up a bit. For example, Sugarbush is an hour from Stowe and an hour from Killington. A day at each location would be a lot of fun. Also, Stowe, Smuggs and Jay are pretty close to each other so that is a possibility too.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree with Prophecies.
I haven't been to the US east coast, but Tremblant isn't even the best mountain in Quebec so I fail to see how it could be included on a list of the best ice coast mountains.... well unless you are actually looking for ice and big crowds.
Massif - best mountain in Quebec hands down.
Mont Sainte-Anne is pretty good too. Stoneham has a sick park. Valinouet is small, mellow, and unheard of, way up north, but gets more snow than anywhere in eastern Canada (600cm+ all time average... 600-900 in recent years)


----------

